# Some very sad news from Sonesta in Italy (and help please)



## Briarose

Hi folks I don't know if the Mods will allow this post to stay in this forum.............I am posting this here as I know that many of you have been following and indeed enjoying Sonesta's reports back from Italy.

She has asked me to post and tell you all the tragic news that today her little dog Angel sadly died due to a tragic accident at lunchtime.

As you can imagine both of them are devastated and just want to come home to be with family and friends.

My Husband and I too are very very upset as Angel was the sweetest little dog and we cannot believe that this has happened to them we are gutted............and very sad to see our dearest friends in this situation.

I don't know if anyone can help we have rung Defra it appears that under exceptional circumstances they may be able to bring Angel home to be buried, but one of the options also is to have Angel cremated and then bring the ashes home does anyone know who we or Sue could contact in the area she is in (I know some of you will know the area from the previous posts from Sonesta) should they decide to have her cremated whilst in Italy.

Sue has also asked me to say she couldn't bear to read poems etc and I know we all feel that Rainbow Bridge can help at times like this Sue has specifically asked that we don't post them as she is just too distraught.

Many thanks for anyone that could help Nette


----------



## Grizzly

Nette..what dreadful news. Many of us were following Sue's journey and this is a truly sad way for it to end.

Please pass on condolences to them both and I hope that the Italian and British authorities will be sympathetic to their requests to repatriate Angel.

G


----------



## Briarose

I know Grizzly it is just so upsetting I just wish I could do more to help her but I just feel so useless and my heart goes out to both of them as I know how much Angel meant to them both.

I cannot imagine how they are feeling my heart is breaking for them and I just cannot concentrate on anything.


----------



## vardy

Would their pet insurers or any of the companies who offer cover have advice on what to do. - as I know some of them cover for cremation abroad. - Helena


----------



## 101776

Sorry to hear of this tragedy. As a truck driver my honest opinion is for them to come home directly, without informing anyone of the tragedy (they could say they had held a private buriel for the little dog).

The reason I give this opinion, is the first time I went to Italy (any other country applies), I was told by my boss that if my co driver ever died on route I was to put them on the bunk as if asleep, head for home and tell no one until I got to UK. TOoooooo much paperwork and beaurocatic red tape involved.!!

in this instance, I cannot see what harm it would do..pop him in his basket and say nothing......unorthadox maybe, but the easy solution to a dreadful situation.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Just read this post and Barbara and me pass on our condolences and we do hope they can sort things out quickly, i am positive Eddied will be along shortly with all the help they need.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561

*Angel*

Hello

I am so sad by this news I just can't think straight.

Trying to be practical, I do not think you can carry an animal in this manner.

I would try to arrange a cremation and bring the ashes back. Unfortunately, this can take upto 10 days for the ashes to be returned.

I know it would be better for Sue to being Angel back but I do not think it can be done.

Russell


----------



## 101776

Why whose going to check? what are the chances of anyone stopping them on route or at calais or Dover?? If they come back and do the crossing in the middle of the night there are very few 'officials' about. 

I agree it is not ethical to do this, but I'm thinking of two very distressed people not some daft official line......


----------



## Briarose

My own Vet thought maybe that as Angel had a passport there would not be a problem with her being brought back to the Uk but obv now having spoken to Defra that isn't the case.

My concern also is for Sue and her Husband and how to help them in the best way possible (how long will it take them to drive back and what do they do with the body during that period) 

I can't think straight either what a tragic end to what was such a brilliant time for them both.


----------



## Pusser

Very sad thing to happen. I do hope you manage to sort things out in the ways that you wish.


----------



## 97984

Very sad news.

When our cat passed away in our MH 2 years ago we just headed straight home to bury her. If this had happened abroad I suppose we would have had to try to be practical but it's not that easy at the time. 

Our thoughts are with Sue.

Chris & Esther


----------



## asprn

Briarose said:


> ... what do they do with the body during that period


If they are able to do this (emotionally), if the dog is small, they could consider placing it in an airtight container such as a chiller box, and placing it in the hold.

The difficulty will be at the UK point of entry, if it is discovered - they may well not be allowed to bring the dog in.

Dougie.


----------



## Telbell

Oh Dear-sorry to hear that and we send condolences & best wishes to Sue.

Perhaps it may be wise to try and separate emotions from practicality (difficult I know) in which case I would favour dougie or bouncer's sugestion.

Whatever is decided-best wishes


----------



## 103345

What sad news....I have so enjoyed reading their adventures. Am sorry am not able to add any practical advise but hope they find a solution soon.
Best Wishes 
Annie


----------



## Zebedee

I have some idea of how Sue and her husband must feel as it's only a couple of months since we lost our old Lucy after 15 years.

Even though we now have the new and lovely little pup, I still miss the old girl terribly.


----------



## patp

This may be distressing to some but here goes...

as a vet nurse for many years this is how we used to deal with dead animals. Body fluids will leak so an air tight bag of some sort is essential. Our preferred method of storage would be to freeze the body until a decision could be made on the preferred method of dealing with the body. Once thawed the body can be transported and buried or cremated.

Speaking personally, I now have no emotional attachment to a dead body. The pet I loved went with the last breath they took. I cry and grieve over that pet not the dead body. 

Having said all that when my 15 year old dog became ill in Spain last winter, after taking veterinary advice, we nursed and hand fed him all the way back so that we could deal with the inevitable at home and not in a foreign country.

My heart truly goes out to Sonesta but what she must hold on to is that little Angel is gone and so can not judge her for how she handles the situtation she so sadly finds herself in now.

Pat


----------



## Briarose

I have just spoken to her again, they have managed to find a Vet in the vicinity just waiting to see what happens.

Sue if you do read this my Husband said DEFRA had told him you will need a certificate of cremation.............I am not sure if that is also the case if you are not bringing back the ashes, does anyone else know the answer to that.

But might be worth us checking for you for paperwork reasons etc if you do go down that road.

*Edit sorry Pat I missed your post thanks for your help.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: Some very sad news from Sonesta in Italy (and help pleas*



Briarose said:


> Hi folks I don't know if the Mods will allow this post to stay in this forum


Hi Briarose,

please do not concern yourself over this, the thread can remain here no problem.

Very sorry to read about this tragic loss, I do hope Sonesta and her husband can find a solution.

Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

This is such devastating news, especially after following their journey through the forum here.

Our thoughts are with them at this sad time.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## LadyJ

Really sad to hear this news we are thinking of you both



Jacquie & John


----------



## Minerva

As a dog lover I am truly sorry for what has happened but for members to advise someone who is so distressed to contemplate breaking the law on re-entering the country is mindless. 

To bring a dog back into the country it has to be seen by a vet within 48 hours before entry, are many crooked vets in France who would provide this service for a dead animal.

I say again I am not here to upset anyone but lets try and think rationally and offer the correct advice where possible

Commiserations to those concerned

Bill


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have just spoken to Sue again.............her Husband has now taken Angel to the vet that I mentioned and they have said their goodbyes, the vet is going to take care of everthing and has given them a certificate in case she needs it on return to the UK they have decided that to leave Angel there is really the only option they have, they have one of Angels little toys and will bury it on return to the UK in memory of her.

Sue says to tell you all thanks and that she can't bear right now to switch the computor on and I think the immediate plan is to head home asap to try to come to terms with it all.

I also would like to thank you for the support at this very sad time for my dearest friend.... it is appreciated. I haven't been a member here long but I feel also I have been amongst people who really care when it matters.

I just wish I could give Sue a cuddle and make things alright, or turn back the clock 24 hours sadly I can't but hopefully we can all be there for her when she needs us.

Nette


----------



## annetony

That is the saddest news, I am really sorry to hear about little Angel, my heart goes out to them, you never really get over losing a pet but time does heal and they will be able to look back on their very special memories they have of her with a smile. Take care

Anne


----------



## peejay

Briarose said:


> Hi I have just spoken to Sue again.............her Husband has now taken Angel to the vet that I mentioned and they have said their goodbyes, the vet is going to take care of everthing and has given them a certificate in case she needs it on return to the UK they have decided that to leave Angel there is really the only option they have, they have one of Angels little toys and will bury it on return to the UK in memory of her.
> Nette


Sue;

Given the circumstances, I think that you have made the best decision in such an awful situation. If you are listening, our hearts go out to you both, and we sincerely hope that you can continue your adventure, hard as it might be, given the circumstances. I'm sure that Angel wouldn't want it any other way.

All our love,

Pete & Judy


----------



## damondunc

I cannot offer any help but am thinking of you and offer my condolences on the loss of little Angel




Chris


----------



## 103345

Am so glad they have reached a decision....that must have been the hardest part. Hopefully they will know that they have done the best thing in an awful situation....and that Angel was so lucky to have a great life. I hope their journey home is as good as it could be in the situation and that maybe they do get some enjoyment from their travels as am sure Angel would love that.
Regards
Annie


----------



## DABurleigh

Sue,

I am dreadfully sorry. Everyone who has suddenly lost a dearly loved pet will have been reminded of their own heartache which sadly you now have.

You probably have already made your minds up, but in case you haven't, how about just deciding to stay put for the next 3 days, and leave deciding what comes afterwards to then. It will give you some quiet time for reflection, which is no bad thing.

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose

It breaks my heart to read this...I'm so very very sorry!!! I'm quite sure that you have made the right decision. I hope that you have a safe journey back, love, Ana xx


----------



## Sonesta

Hello everyone,

I have tried to sleep but apart from a couple of hours I just cannot rest and pictures of our dear sweet little Angel keep flashing through my mind and both our hearts are broken. We loved this little dog so much and she did not deserve to die so young and so tragically and we keep blaming ourselves for her death. At this moment in time I cannot bring myself to speak about what happened as it is far too painful but I cannot bear just lying in my bed thinking and going over everything. I miss her already and my bed seems so cold and empty without her lying at my feet. My husband is totally devestated because he adored her and she him and everywhere he went she was like a shadow by his side. The pain is just too much and I just want to come home to my friends and family. Right now I do not feel I could ever enjoy a trip away in our motorhome ever again. 

As Briarose my best and dearest has explained we have taken Angel to the local vet and he is dealing with her little body etc but sadly we cannot have her ashes as they wait until they have a lot of animals to cremate and that could be quite a while. So the special little place in our garden is where we will bury her treasured little cuddly toy dog that was referred to as "her baby" and which she loved to snuggle up to and play with!

I feel so terribly lonely right now and my poor husband is desperately trying to get some sleep in readiness for the long journey back home and I am so glad I can switch on my laptop and pour out my feelings to you all and I just want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your lovely words of comfort and reading them has made me feel not quite so alone in the world!

Wherever you are right now my little Angel I just want you to know that you are a very special little 'fluffy' dog and you were really, really loved by everyone whose lives you touched. You made us all so very, very happy and the short time we shared with you were some of the happiest times of our life and we will never forget you! Sleep tight sweet little Angel!

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Hi Sue if you do log on again I just want you to know that I am typing now with tears streaming down my face, neither of us have slept and we have been sat here thinking of you both since 5am.

We both feel so so gutted for you, you are not alone as we have been with you in spirit through this long night.

Try not to push yourselves too hard to drive too many hours for some reason I feel that quite strongly...........just take your time whilst you both try to come to terms with your loss.

Thinking of you and sending you our love.

Nette


----------



## eddied

*Angel*

hello Sonesta, so very sorry to hear of the tragedy, and so sorry I wasn't on line in time to offer any practical help.In the event you did all that you could do in the circumstances. Do try not to dwell on it all too much, and make your journey home without rushing it.
Un saluto dal cuore,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Angel*

hello Sonesta, you have a p.m.
eddied


----------



## Briarose

Hi everyone I have just spoken to Sue both of them are shattered and haven't slept so they have decided to now park up on a site for the night and rest before starting the journey home.

The weather isn't good either for the ferry I am just so pleased that they are going to have a rest first as being so upset and tired probably it is best that they are not driving.

Thanks to everyone from me for the support you have given to Sue I know she appreciates it.

Nette


----------



## zulurita

Sue I am sorry to read about Angel, I couldn't write when I first read about Angel yesterday I was so upset and I'm crying now. 

You will have some peace now that you have made your decision. Please take care on your journey home. Time will heal but until then I know how devastating it is for you and hubby.

Be comforted in the knowledge Angel had a good life with you and that you loved her very much.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hope they sort out this dilema,the chiller box sounds like a good idea to me.

Val x


----------



## asprn

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hope they sort out this dilema,the chiller box sounds like a good idea to me


Erm - things have moved on a bit since then. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## zaskar

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hope they sort out this dilema,the chiller box sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> Val x


Do the words "brick" and "plate glass window" mean anything to you! 8O :roll:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

So sorry,Sue knows me well enough to know I would not mean to cause her any distress and I apologuise for not keeping up with the post,I was whizzing between PMs and emails and totally got behind on the thread.
So sorry Sue for your sad loss,my thoughts are with you.
For those of you who thought I was being insensitive and uncaring I was just trying to add my thoughts on solving the problem,not trying to cause upset.
Val


----------



## asprn

MaxandPaddy said:


> For those of you who thought I was being insensitive and uncaring I was just trying to add my thoughts on solving the problem,not trying to cause upset.


I'm quite sure no-one thought that - missing part of a thread out is easily done.

Dougie.


----------



## Suenliam

Sue, the extra information with your signature is wrong - we are crying with you. So, so sorry.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Sonesta

I am so sad to hear you news. Your message touched my heart and from a dog owner who has experienced similar with a former pet I do sympathise wholeheartedly.

I wish you a safe journey home to your family and friends.

Keith and Ros


----------



## Briarose

Suenliam said:


> Sue, the extra information with your signature is wrong - we are crying with you. So, so sorry.


Hi Suenliam I have been puzzling over your post for a few minutes now and have realised what you mean..............I am sure Sue will appreciate that you are all indeed crying with her.

Have spoken to her several times today I just feel so sorry for her as they are both so broken hearted.

I lost my old yorkie back in Jan he was about 14 years old and I was gutted I think I cried from Tue to Thu nearly non stop but on the Fri a calm came over me............I think it is your bodies way of dealing with it all time heals but you never forget, fortunately back then I had my Welshie too to love and since then have got another little Welshie I love them to bits and I think every dog has its own character.

I like to think that one day we will meet all our pets again and that for now they are being cared for in a place where nothing can ever hurt them again.

Once more thank you all I am sure Sue will really appreciate every single message posted..............I know she is at this time feeling she will never enjoy being in the motorhome again I truly hope that in time she feels differently as I know how much it has meant to both her and her Husband.

If you read this Sue I hope that tonight you find some peace of mind and are able to sleep, try to remember the happy times you have had Angel was truly loved and she loved you back of that I have no doubt.
Love Nette


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Sonesta,

This is my pal Pip he was 12 when he died.










It caused me so much grief when he went that I vowed I would never go through that pain again, that was 18 years ago. I still think about him and I often have a little weep.

I know I'm an old softie but that's the way I feel.

Don


----------



## Sonesta

What can I say to you all? Words just cannot express just how much comfort and strength I have found during the past few days and sleepless nights from all your kind words of support and sympathy. Believe me, I will never ever forget just how many people who I have never met have got me through this terrible ordeal and no words I write will ever convey to you all my heartfelt grattitude and appreciation and so I just want to let you all know that I think you are all truly wonderful people. Whilst being here in Italy after losing Angel and so far away from the warmth and love of our family and friends and feeling so desperate and so alone, you have all been a tower of strength to both myself and my husband and the comfort we have drawn from so many kind messages has helped keep us together when our whole world seemed to be falling apart!

I hope one day I can look back and remember all the wonderful times of our trip to Italy and I hope as time passes Italy is a place that will not conjure up feelings of great distress for us both as I know our little dog had such a great time here. Everywhere we went; The Pompeii Ruins, The Leaning Tower of Pisa, The Greek Temples in Agrigento etc Angel was there beside us and often the visiting American and Japenese tourists were more fascinated with her than with the ancient surroundings they had come thousands of miles to visit! I recall sitting on the steps of an ampitheatre at Pompeii when a coach load of Japenese tourists suddenly broke the tranquillity and silence around me. I was sat with Angel whilst my husband climbed to the top of the ampitheatre and there was such a commotion when they spied our pure white little Bolognese doggy! Japenese females were cooing lovingly at her and then suddenly I was in the middle of a photo shoot! Some sat on the steps beside me and Angel whilst onlookers took photographs and others were posing beside Angel! I recall thinking "my goodness, you are standing in an ampitheatre in Italy that was built several hundred years BC and you are photographing my little dog Angel!" But that was a typical reaction our sweet little Angel got wherever she went. She was that cute and that adorable that everyone who met her was captivated by her and she loved everyone and lapped up all the fuss and attention. We were honoured to have been her owners and we feel privileged to have been so lucky to have had such a lovely little dog to care and look after - and although she had only been with us for 18 months those 18 months were a joy to behold!

We are making our way back to england now as we just cannot continue with this holiday anymore and my best friend Annette (Briarose) who has been keeping you all informed of our plight has been, as always my guiding light. Annette and I have been best friends for many, many years and we are true soulmates and she is more of a sister than a friend and yesterday she took it upon herself to ring a few Bolognese breeders to see if any had any puppies or were expecting any in the near future? Now I know how hard Bolognese puppies are to get hold of in the UK as they are an Italian breed and there are only a handful of breeders in the UK plus most breeders primarily sell whatever pups they have to the dog show world people and consequently have long waiting lists for puppies! When I was searching for Angel she was not easy to find and so that made her even more precious to us. Anyway, my best friend Annette, during one conversation with a lovely lady (who turned out to be one of the UK's Top Bolognese Breeders and secretary of the Bolognese breeders club) found herself telling her all about our tragedy with Angel and during this conversation the lady said she knew of one girl puppy that a friend of hers had but she was almost sure it had been sold as the potential owners were coming this saturday to view the puppy and she was certain they would be taking her once they had seen her! However, during the conversation she hesistantly mentioned her own 6 month old Bolognese called "Candy Kisses" who she had bred for showing but due to a slight imperfection with her little nose (a breed standard Bolognese should have a totally black nose) she felt the fussy show judges would pick up on it straight away and therefore this made her not really suitable for the show world! She told Annette that she was the sweetest little dog and so cute and she wanted to let her go before she got too attached to her and then after pausing a while she said to Annette - if your friend and her husband would like to come and see her, perhaps even on their way home from Italy I would be willing to sell her to them! When Annette rang me I felt like this little dog MUST have been sent to us for a reason and although I know to some people this may seem too soon to get another dog - I believe "Candy Kisses" is a gift from heaven! I have asked all my family and friends if they think we are being too hasty and everyone says they believe it is the perfect solution for us and they know if we return home with a new little dog to love and care for - it will help to ease our loss and help us recover from the shock and heartbreak. I know they are right because already "Candy Kisses" is giving me a lot of comfort already and although she will never ever replace our little Angel she will certainly help to fill the void in our lives! I believe fate has given us a helping hand here and so when we land in Calais we are heading straight over to Cheshire to collect Candy Kisses and bring her home with us!

Once again everyone - your kindness has been invaluable to me and thanks to all you lovely people, my wonderful family, my dear, dear best friend Annette and of course Candy Kisses - I am beginning to see a ray of sunshine through all the black clouds!

Love and hugs to you all.

Sue xxx


----------



## JockandRita

> I am beginning to see a ray of sunshine through all the black clouds!


Hello Sue,

I have only just come across your sad news, but have read the thread all the way through, with a tear in the corner of my eye.
If for you and hubby, a new addition to your family is what you need to give you both the strength to cope with your sad loss, then that's what is right for you. Never mind what anyone else thinks.
Right now, it's you two that matter.

Having just lost our wee Bobbie the Bichon, we understand the problems trying to find a decent breeder with pups.

Look after yourselves, in order that you can give your new family member, the care and attention they will need.

Best wishes with the wee dog.

Jock.


----------



## barrosa

Go for her and have wonderful times with her she will benefit from your love and care and from what you learnt from angel :!:


----------



## 103605

Sonesta / Sue
Just noted your sad news and wanted to extend condolences to you and your husband - having lost our old boy earlier this year, I have some experience of how you must be feeling. The new little dog offered so suddenly sounds just what you need, may you have many many years of happiness with her.

Laurie


----------



## Briarose

God I am crying again here.

Sue you know my thoughts........................I know 100% no 110% that for you personally to have returned home to an empty house would have plunged you into the depths of depression, I know also that whatever happens it IS going to be hard to come back here knowing that you set out on your journey with such anticipation and delight with Angel at your side.

Of course you will never ever forget your little dog Angel I only hope that Candy kisses will ease your pain somewhat and also that of your dear Husband who I know right now has a broken heart.

For those of you that don't know I actually have a sweet shop and one of my dogs has a sweetie name 'Rolo' which is odd in itself as when I got him the name on his pedigree was actually Rolo...............so to me this name 'Candy kisses' seems to have something very special about it as if fate has given a helping hand here.

Sue I hope this helping hand from fate helps you both to travel back here with a little bit lighter heart................................every mile brings you closer to home and your family.

Can I also say once more thanks to the team on MHF for allowing this topic to continue in this forum you have helped Sue more than you will ever know thanks to everyone for being there.


----------



## annetony

I know Angel will always hold a special place in your heart, but Candy Kisses will steal a corner, I have lost 2 dogs over the years and my Rusty we have had for 15 years so know that the time we have left with him isnt a lot of years but a few if we are lucky, I got him just after we lost Bruno and felt that he was sent to us somehow and helped enormously, we have never forgot the pets we have lost but remember them with a smile, and know we will see them again one day, Talk about angel as much as you can, It does help, Take care


Anne


----------



## Zebedee

Sonesta said:


> I have asked all my family and friends if they think we are being too hasty and everyone says they believe it is the perfect solution for us and they know if we return home with a new little dog to love and care for - it will help to ease our loss and help us recover from the shock and heartbreak.


Good Morning Sue

I have not the slightest doubt that you are doing absolutely the right thing in getting the new pup . . . and our Gracie agrees wholeheartedly!!!

_(I wrote more or less the same as this message yesterday, then didn't post it for fear of upsetting you in case it was too soon.)_

I will try not to make too many mistakes, but Gracie is on my lap and desperately wants to learn to type. Unfortunately her paws are a bit too big and she hits several keys at a time. I've already had to delete and re-type twice. She loves helping on the computer and is just giving my hand a meaty lick - she has just finished her breakfast!

We lost our old Lucy a couple of months ago due entirely to old age. The poor old thing was progressively falling apart at the seams . . . totally deaf, nearly blind and her back legs were so wobbly she couldn't stand still for long enough to have a drink without them beginning to collapse. And yet she could still enjoy a walk of three or four hundred yards with no apparent problem. We finally had to accept that it would be kinder for her sake to let her go, but she will never be forgotten or replaced!








. . . . .









We had more or less decided to wait a while before thinking of another dog, but Sian was so upset (and so was I if I'm honest!) that I rang Lucy's breeder the same day as she died and ordered a new pup. Sian has said several times since how much comfort it gave her to know that a new pup was on the way.

Unfortunately both the mated bitches failed to conceive, and you can imagine the disappointment we felt. Fortunately the breeder knows we are experienced Welshie owners (they are not the easiest to manage, as Annette will confirm) so he rang back with brilliant news - exactly the same as you have just received. The little bitch he had been keeping back has a twisted tail and so will be no good for showing, and since he was confident she would have a very good home, would we like to have her??

STUPID QUESTION!!!!! Who cares about a bendy rudder??

Gracie will never replace the old girl, and we wouldn't want her to for a minute, but she is already just as much a part of the family. We have only had her for three weeks but she already knows how to sit, stay and bring back "Eeyore" so he can be thrown again for her to fetch. She nearly caught a mouse in the long grass yesterday, and kept going back to check in the hope of another chance. This will be no surprise to Annette. Typical Welshie!








. . . . .









Gracie has just woken up and is helping again!! I really appreciate the gesture, but she is Welsh like Sian, and some of her spellings are a bit weird.

Please post a photo of Candy as soon as you can Sue. She doesn't know it yet, but she's a very lucky little pup!!

Best wishes


----------



## Briarose

Hi Zebedee another coincidence it seems both of mine were going to be show dogs Megan didn't grow tall enough.............................and guess what Rolo hss a kink in his tail how odd is that, I was told my another breeder up North (when I was looking for the second dog same probs not many welsh about) that some welshies have a kink in the tail apparently a throw back from a ancestor when I checked Rolos pedigree the name he gave me was indeed on Rolo's pedigree, but I can't remember now what name it was I will try to find out later.

To everyone else if see two welshies with kinky tales saying hi to each other you will know who we are.


----------



## Mikemoss

Dear Sue
I've hesitated to join this thread as I feared that the suggestion I was going to make might only make matters worse for you and your husband (sorry, don't know his name) at such a dreadfully sad time. Now I just want to say that I think you're doing exactly the right thing by taking Candy Kisses into what is obviously a loving home.

Four years ago Sue and I were devastated when Rosie, our border collie and soulmate, died without warning while at the vet's for a routine X-ray. She was, so we felt at the time, a once-in-a-lifetime dog, and we were both convinved that life could never be the same for us ever again.

I remember someone telling me that the most fitting tribute you could give to a much-loved dog after they were gone was to find another, not to take his or her place, but to share your love with. I certaintly remember how speaking to breeders, and going to see some of the puppies then available, helped enormously with our heartbreak.

Our daughter spotted an advert in Buy-Sell (for goodness sake!) for a border collie puppy which, like Candy Kisses, didn't quite make it for show purposes. At first sight, this little tri-colour puppy jumped straight into Sue's arms, and made a fuss of both our daughters - but wasn't at all sure about me (or me about her).

Looking back now, I see that I just wanted Rosie back - but thank goodness I allowed myself to be persuaded. Roxy (that's the little tri-colour) has herself become our soulmate over the past four years. She has enough of the same traits as Rosie to remind us of her, and plenty of character of her own to make her an individual. We all love her to pieces, and she obviously loves us too.

Sorry this is so long, but I think all I'm trying to say is that I firmly believe you are doing the right thing, and that I fervently hope that little Candy Kisses will help you to remember your little Angel in the best possible way, and also to know that she needs you just as much as you need her.

I wish all three of you the very, very best.


----------



## zaskar

[quote="Zebedee







. . . . .









[/quote]

...........I've just fallen in love! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Sue

Thanks for taking the time to post. We've been thinking of you since we heard the sad news.

From the sound of it, there may be some sunshine coming back into your lives. Have a safe journey home.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

zaskar said:


> ...........I've just fallen in love! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too Zaskar.

She is as lovely as she looks, except when she is in "bite" mode but that will soon pass. Welshies have very strong jaws for their size, and this one is practicing for "Gnasher of the Year" I think.

The only other problem is when she is on my lap helping with the computer (like now) and breathes from both ends!   I don't know what it is about puppy digestive systems, but Gracie could fart for Wales!

It won't be long before Sonesta can enjoy being gently masticated, and I'm sure little Candy will be far too ladylike for the other, unlike a scruffy terrier!! 

Cheers


----------



## zaskar

[quote="ZebedeeThe only other problem is when she is on my lap helping with the computer (like now) and breathes from both ends!   I don't know what it is about puppy digestive systems, but Gracie could fart for Wales!
Cheers[/quote]

Hahahhaha! :lol: I've got a cat like that! Trouble is, he's a "leaner" and has taken to leaning against the CO2 detector just inside the entance door.
He then PARRRRRFS and jumps out of his fur when the detector goes off!  Spends the rest of the morning prowling round sulking with a look on his head that says "what's ser flippin' funny Dad!"


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> I was told my another breeder up North (when I was looking for the second dog same probs not many welsh about) that some welshies have a kink in the tail apparently a throw back from a ancestor when I checked Rolos pedigree the name he gave me was indeed on Rolo's pedigree, but I can't remember now what name it was I will try to find out later.
> 
> To everyone else if see two welshies with kinky tales saying hi to each other you will know who we are.


Hi Briarose

Three families with so many coincidences, and without this forum we would never have known. Take another bow Nuke!  

Gracie is "Felstead Crystal Flame" and I would be interested to know the breed line that gave rise to the kinky tails, not that it bothers us any more than it does you.

I'm sure Sue will not care either about Candy having a spotty sniffer (_I guess that will be her name . . . it's a nice one too_!). I'm quite sure she is doing the right thing and shall wait with great interest to hear about the exploits. Gracie is just killing the bath mat . . . terriers can't help it can they!

Regards


----------



## Saphire

So sorry to hear of your tragic news Sonesta. I have been sat here in tears reading this thread and have found it difficult to reply because I feel so deeply for you both. 

Please take care of yourselves and have a safe journey home. 

Christine


----------



## Snelly

Sonesta - sorry to hear about your dog. It's funny just how attached you get to dogs... when we lost our Sammy the amount of grief was suprising. We tend to take for granted that they are a family member.

Have a safe journey home, take your time, reflect, greive.


----------



## asprn

Zebedee said:


> I'm sure Sue will not care either about Candy having a spotty sniffer (_I guess that will be her name_


What - Spotty Sniffer? It's got a certain ring to it, though... 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Sue will not care either about Candy having a spotty sniffer (_I guess that will be her name_
> 
> 
> 
> What - Spotty Sniffer? It's got a certain ring to it, though...
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I was waiting for that you toad!!! Never miss a trick do you!  

Regards


----------



## Pollydoodle

Sonesta
Just picked up on your post. Im really sorry in your loss of Angel. I know a little of what you must be feeling as I had to have my dear old fella put to sleep in September after 16 years. I still miss him dreadfully even though we still have Polo. However soon, it seems that Candy Kisses was meant to be yours, so just enjoy the love and affection that a dog can give

Sheila


----------



## wakk44

Hello Sue,

I have been watching this thread with interest being a dog lover myself.Only now there is light at the end of the tunnel do I feel able to comment on such a tragic incident,it has been difficult to read your story through a mask of tears. 

Losing a dog is terrible at any time,but to lose one in the prime of life seems even worse.Our Sam the miniature schnauzer died last year at the age of 8 and it was akin to losing a close family member,if we hadn't got our other dog Ky(on the avatar)it would have been extremely difficult to cope and I am sure we would have looked for a new pup straight away.

Non-dog people do not understand the bond and close relationship that is formed with a pet dog,they become a part of your life and an important member of the family.These people do not realise the strength of the bond as the dog becomes your close friend and faithful companion,and I feel sorry for them as they are missing out.

In my opinion you are doing exactly the right thing in getting a new dog straight away,it is not simply a replacement,you will never forget Angel and she will always have a place in your heart,but you will be kept busy with your new friend,getting to know and love her and this in itself will be part of the grieving and healing process.

I can say from experience that one day you will think of Angel and smile,not yet as there are still tears,I can think of Sam now and smile after just over a year.It took a long time but I feel happy and priviliged to have shared my life with him and only now can I think about the good times we had together without missing him so much.

I wish you the best and many good times in the future with your new family member and feel you have made the right decision.I don't know you Sue but from the tone of your messages I feel that if you didn't have a dog to care for it would be a good home wasted.

Steve


----------



## zulurita

Sue how wonderful,

You will never forget Angel but Candy Kisses is so right, now I am crying in joy for you as well as sadness. Safe trip home and to that new bundle of joy.


----------



## Suenliam

Oh dear .......... now I'm crying with pleasure that you will soon have Candy. 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Candy*

Me too.

What a soppy lot we are.

Reading about Angel has really spurred me on to find a rescue doggy asap.

Russell


----------



## 103345

Hi Sue, Have just been catching up and reading your last post and I think it's exactly the right thing to do. When you have had the companionship of a special dog it must be so hard to be without it...I spend my days being shadowed by the most adorable, smelliest, softest 13 year old golden lab named Jeeves (closest thing we will ever have to a butler!). Candy is a very lucky young pup to be coming to share her life with you...she really has been sent by an Angel.
I hope this makes your homeward journey a little easier as you really do have something wonderful to look forward to.
Safe Journey
Regards
Annie


----------



## Briarose

Hiya everyone just to say Sue has just been on the phone, she has read each and every lovely message posted here and then her battery has gone flat so she can't reply.

Zebs she loves the piccies of your little Welshies both she said are just so lovely.

At the moment they are on a service station somewhere in Italy the saddest and most poignant part leaving Sicily by ferry and knowing that they are leaving Angel behind.

The intention now is to just more or less drive and stay on service stations etc so I am not sure how much this will allow her to post in the next couple of days, unless they decide they need to stay on a site or use the genny.

At this moment Sue said she just wants to leave Italy behind, I hope that one day she will be able to reflect on the happy times they had there in the past few weeks shared of course with Angel.

What a sad end to what was proving to be such a lovely time, but Candy Kisses is waiting for her new Mummy to collect her and I just hope that she can in some way fill a part of the void left...............I think your posts also have helped to make some sense of her wanting Candy too of course she will never every forget her little Angel it goes without saying odd thing was just today the biggest rainbow appeared before us as we drove off in our motorhome to get the bike rike fitted, I had no doubt at that time that Angel had indeed just bounded over Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## carolgavin

Just read through this thread and I would like to say how sorry I am for the loss of little Angel. I hope Candy Kisses will soon be welcomed into her new home as soon as you return and that she gives you joy.
I was intrigued by the breed as wasn't sure what they looked like so prompted me to 'google', what a lovelyunusual breed they are. 
My thoughts are with you for your safe return.


----------



## Briarose

Hi everyone have spoken to Sue at length today they hope to reach Calais tonight maybe around another 2.5 hours they have been on the road so long pushing themselves to get back the UK they are tired of driving they have booked the ferry back to Dover first thing tomorrow morning.

Obv this past few days have been heart rending for both of them little things like finding a little toy etc. passing places that they intended to stay a while at, on the way back to the UK and now have no interest in.

I just feel so sorry and sad that it had to end this way and it just shows us all we never know what is around the corner I know it has certainly made me give my dogs an extra pat on the head or treat in these past few days.

I don't know if you will get chance to log on Sue but if you do I hope you have a safe ferry crossing in the morning, and also that once back in the UK and heading towards Candy Kisses, who I know you are going to meet on Tues you might be able to at least take some comfort that you are back amongst those who love and care for you.

Try if you can to look back with happy memories and in time when the pain has eased for you both maybe we can view those videos of Italy that you were looking forward to showing us.

Candy will be blessed indeed to have a Mummy and Daddy like you two.

Nette x


----------



## damondunc

"Candy Kisses sounds adorable ,i bet she will be in for some big cuddles on tuesday and Angel would approve that all the love you gave her wasn't going to be wasted.

Have a safe journey home.

Chris


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sonesta, (Sue & Hubby)

If you are able to log on, whilst in Calais, either on the Aire or opposite the Marina, I hope that you have had a safe journey.

Having come this far, perhaps now is the time to reflect upon your own safety and well being. Behind you, is your little companion and friend, whom you have had to say cheeerio to, through no fault, nor making of your own. This is a situation that neither of you could have had any influence over, and unfortunately, that is the cold light of day.

Having finally, and safely, reached your departure point from mainland Europe, you now need to concentrate upon your own well being, and support for each other, as you depart the UK point of entry, and travel northwards, to meet and greet your new family member.

This new member to your family, won't take away any of the memories that you both have of Angel, but she will need care, patience, love and understanding, as she will be totally unaware of anything that has gone on, prior to her introduction into your lives.

I wish you both, many years of happiness with your new companion. Train her into the "motorhome" way of doing things a s a p.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## Saphire

Briarose said:


> Hi everyone have spoken to Sue at length today they hope to reach Calais tonight maybe around another 2.5 hours they have been on the road so long pushing themselves to get back the UK they are tired of driving they have booked the ferry back to Dover first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> Obv this past few days have been heart rending for both of them little things like finding a little toy etc. passing places that they intended to stay a while at, on the way back to the UK and now have no interest in.
> 
> I just feel so sorry and sad that it had to end this way and it just shows us all we never know what is around the corner I know it has certainly made me give my dogs an extra pat on the head or treat in these past few days.
> 
> I don't know if you will get chance to log on Sue but if you do I hope you have a safe ferry crossing in the morning, and also that once back in the UK and heading towards Candy Kisses, who I know you are going to meet on Tues you might be able to at least take some comfort that you are back amongst those who love and care for you.
> 
> Try if you can to look back with happy memories and in time when the pain has eased for you both maybe we can view those videos of Italy that you were looking forward to showing us.
> 
> Candy will be blessed indeed to have a Mummy and Daddy like you two.
> 
> Nette x


P.M sent.


----------



## annetony

It seems that some things just seem to happen, I rang a lady last Thursday morning about a puppy she had for sale, unfortunately there was someone going to look at it that very day, when I put the phone down I just said aloud that my Late Mum would find me one and within 3 minutes I got a text that the people due to view the pup had put it off till weekend and If I wanted to go have a look at the pup I could, to cut a long story short, the Pup had already been sold to someone else and they returned it saying it was too boisterous 8O its a pup for gods sake, my Daughter loved it and end of story, she is called Tizzie, she is full of fun and a typical puppy, and to top it all my old dog Rusty adores her, they both cuddle together at night. Some times things happen for a reason and in my case we were destined to have Tizzie

Anne


----------



## geraldandannie

Briarose said:


> Hi everyone have spoken to Sue at length today ...


Thanks for the update, Nette  I'm sure there are many, many MHF friends logging on to see how Sue and her husband are doing. Glad they're almost back at Calais, and should be crossing this morning.

Keep us updated!

Gerald


----------



## Briarose

Aw Anne so glad that you got Tizzie and that she was meant to be with you she is adorable................I am glad Rusty likes her too they will be such good company for each other keep us posted on what they get up to and piccies of course.

Gerald I have just had a text from Sue and they have just arrived in the UK she says she is just so glad to be home after such a terrible week and she can't wait to see family and friends not to mention Candy Kisses.......at least now they are on the final stages of the journey I know last night they were both totally shattered the driving has been almost non stop in the daytimes.

It has indeed been what seems like a very long few days in fact I can't believe it has only been a few days, we are also awaiting the arrival of our first Grandchild originally the date given was the 16th then suddenly last week the Doctors decided after all this time that it wasn't in fact due until the 21st :roll: which upset the mum to be too we are still waiting...........anyway when it arrives I will start a new topic for that in the appropriate forum :wink: 

Once again for me personally I think you have all been wonderful in your support for Sue and I truly know that she has appreciated every single word typed and PM sent, without your messages I am sure Sue would have found the last few days even harder to bear you are all so kind.

Nette


----------

